# advise on tank repair



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

today my good friend had a seam give out on his 65 gal tank. From what we can see is that his stand didnt support the center of the tank well enough and the bottom and front glass seperated in the center of the front glass. looks like the bottom pulled away. he gave the tank to me and I would like to repair it and then build a stand that will support it properly. 

My question is can I use 100% silicone to repair where the front glass and the bottom came apart and then with proper support should I have any worries about another leak?

it was a marine tank with lots of rock and sand. I plan to use it as a SW tank. We had to setup my 10g to put 3 rocks, 2 fish,and 1 shrimp into so they wouldnt die and the rest of his fish and rocks went to the LFS


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah just clean it real good removing as much of the old seal as you can themn scrob with some isopropal alcohol .. reseal with 100% silicone (i use typw 1 but other say 2 is fine) after it sets for 24-48 hours (48 being better) you are ready to water test it.... with good support you will not likely have another issue with it...


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Remember to add a thin continuous line of sealant where the glass comes together, and then more on the inside corner after they come together... (If that makes sense)


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!! i'll be getting the tank home today. maybe over the long weekend I can work on it.


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

oh yeah also.... When I'm putting the silicone on where the bottom and front mate should I put a slight bit of pressure on it....say like a clamp to pull the two together?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

As far as I know, most tanks have the sides rest on top of the bottom...

As for pressure, you are going to have to tape the glass up. The tap should hold it plenty.
If you pressed it, you would have to be careful to keep it pressed.

Also, is it an option to make the front into the back?
If so, maybe you could use epoxy?


----------



## edenn1423 (Nov 22, 2010)

I thought I had repaired my 75 bowfront once, it had the same problem. 4 days after the repair I woke up to 40 gallons in my carpet. The seam reopened. Long story short, I took apart every seal and rebuilt the whole tank from scratch. It worked for a year until I sold it to a friend, and is still fine 3 years later. After sealing it, I would test it full of water for a week. I have seen others reccoment 24-72 hours which is what I followed and ended up with a mess. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

the back of the tank is painted black so I have no option on turning it around. would have been nice.


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

edenn1423. thats what im worried about. I paln to remove as much as possable and repair it. Will probably let it sit with water for a couple weeks cause I still have other stuff to get for the SW setup


----------



## edenn1423 (Nov 22, 2010)

Definitely. you will notice that when you disassemble the tank there are really thin spacers in between each pane of glass, this is to ensure that enough silicone adheres to the glass. either make an attempt to save them or get some new ones or something similar. if you clamp everything together without them you will squeeze out the silicone and there will not be a sufficient bond. be careful, follow the instructions and test test test.


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well after a hours and a half I got the old sealant removed and cleaned. I applied the new sealent and let it sit for 4 days to dry and then started the water test. I filled it to the top and it has been doing great. I will let it set with water for a month or better while I get a stand built, over low, pumps, pvc pipes,................... on and on and on and on and on. I have some time to let it test

On a good note the friend that gave me this tank gave me his custom DIY refuge. I will have to get a pict up for it. It will save me a LOT of time.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

oh you can not do a thing like that with out pix man LOL glad its coming together for you


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

here is some pix's

the 65 gal tank in the wet test









the sump that my frind gave me that was made for this tank.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

looking good!!!


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

sorry just saw this thread... looks like ya did a good job. Anyway this would have been good for ya to watch.


----------

